# The new guy from WA



## nitro (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey everybody you guys helped me with my first smoke so i thought i would introduce myself I'm Nik from up here on the coast of WA. I got a Weber kettle equiped with the smokenator 1000 and a 2 door vertical Brinkman. Thanks for the help and the site is awesome.


----------



## treegje (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's "FREE" ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... you can kiss any productive days at work good-bye! Heh-heh.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to another Washingtonian!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## denver dave (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Nik.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## meateater (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Welcome Welcome. You have come to the right place.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello fellow Washingtonian.  Are you near Forks?  We have a member down there trying to keep the Vampires under control.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 29, 2010)

Howdy & welcome  to the *SMF*!!


----------



## striper (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Aboard.  Always good to see another PNW member.


----------



## walle (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey NITRO!
Welcome aboard, sounds like you got a lot of good equipment.  Can't wait to see what you can do with it.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Nik to SMF - sounds like you have a good start on this hobby er addiction


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome aboard thia is an awsome site.

Jim


----------



## fishawn (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Nitro, Great to have you here.... I spend some time in "The Harbor" working & fishing, but am stationed in Oly/Tumwater. Got a good meat shop their in Michael's in Aberdeen (I will plug him, he knows what he's doing)... But not sure about the Razor Clam Sausage offered at the other place?

Anyhow! Glad you made it & Huey from Forks, WA (Salmoncluber) should be along shortly to greet you. Enjoy!


----------



## nitro (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everybody.  And i'm about an hour and a half away from Forks so no vampires down this way.  Stopped by michials today matter of fact to make sure they got a brisket for me for superbowl next weekend and of course they do so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## ciolli (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have another Washingtonian. I was born and raised in Chehalis, now living in Tacoma. You fish?


----------



## nitro (Jan 30, 2010)

I fish a lil bit.  I should get out more.  I have access to the Quinault river and almost never go I don't know why.


----------



## fishawn (Jan 30, 2010)

Perhaps "THEE BEST" Salmon/Steelhead river in the lower 48 ta boot!


----------



## ciolli (Jan 30, 2010)

How does the Cowlitz compare to the quinalt? I've always heard the Cow was a steely river, never fished it though.


----------



## fishawn (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cowlitz is a fantastic Steelhead river.... Catch numbers wise, it is probably the King of Washington rivers (The exception being the Columbia, which is fed by a ton of rivers)...... But the Cowlitz also has 500 times the fishing pressure, as compared to the Quinault.... Most of the Quinault is on private tribal land and can only be accessed with a tribal guide. The hatchery program on the Quinault is second to none and breeds BIG fish. Head to the Coast if you want BIG fish. Next couple of months is the time to go... Elma to Forks.... Bring a camera


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to smf!


----------



## smokedout (Jan 30, 2010)

welcome and good luck. im new as well from washington and found much info that changed the way i smoke and bbq. great ppl


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Nik, and welcome to the SMF. You're in for some summer fun. It's all good my friend.


----------



## seenred (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Nik, and welcome to the SMF.  Glad to have ya here.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome!

I also "Lurked" around here for awhile, then got smart and joined.


TJ


----------



## trigger_cb (Jan 31, 2010)

Another Washington Man!  Go Seahawks!!!


----------



## warthog (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to see the PNW with more representation.  Welcome to the site and let's see some Q-View.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 4, 2010)

will have pics  just broke my black berry, well the software went bad and the service shop broke it but all my pics were on it and now you have to wait, sorry. i am addicted to smokin stuff, atleast once a week, 10lbs min. girlfriends tired of it. lol


----------

